
What's New in Swift [video] - pjmlp
https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/402/
======
zoul
There’s also a very nice overview of implemented proposals for Swift 3 on
GitHub:

[https://github.com/apple/swift-evolution](https://github.com/apple/swift-
evolution)

The Swift evolution process is a very pleasant surprise for me.

------
kemyd
There is a legend that someone who run Safari to watch videos from WWDC use it
next as default browser

------
pjmlp
Apple also shares which macOS Sierra components have been ported to Swift.

For those not on iOS, Mac OS X or Android, the video can be watched via VLC.

~~~
raglof
For those who don't watch the video to know what components Apple has
mentioned in the video to partially/fully rewritten to Swift:

* Many parts of Music app * Many parts of the Dock (rewrote Mission Control, accessibility features, etc) * Console App new features (e.g. logging) * Many OS Agents/Daemons * The new picture-in-picture feature in Sierra * Xcode features like the new documentation feature * New Playground app

~~~
jws
Did swift gain 32 bit runtime support, or did the orphaned hardware models
include the last of the 32 bit CPUs?

~~~
johncolanduoni
32-bit processors were dropped a while ago, by Mountain Lion if I remember
correctly.

------
adomanico
Love the new API syntax. A lot clearer and less needless information.

------
michaelvoz
The one issue I wish they would address is how there is no clean interop
between the new java style number types: Float, Double, Int and the
CoreGraphics CGFloat et al. Doing

Double(thing.frame.size.height)

Is not /terrible/ but it sure could be cleaner to just pass it in as is and
let the compiler make the assumption. Especially since the backing numerical
value stays the same.

~~~
Alphasite_
Its mostly because CGFloat can be of different sizes (float or double)
depending on architecture, so can be assumed to be neither a double nor a
float exclusively.

------
skeuomorf
The video is also available on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmjlmn0jHbw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmjlmn0jHbw)

------
sdegutis
Is there a text form (e.g. TL;DR) of this somewhere? Maybe I'm the minority,
but it's way easier for me to read text than to watch a video for anything
programming-related.

~~~
JimDabell
It'll probably show up here soon:
[http://asciiwwdc.com/](http://asciiwwdc.com/)

In the meantime, the slides are available to download as PDF on Apple's site.

------
singularity2001
First needlessly killing often used features[1] seemed like a horrible
polarizing 'python3' move. But then:

[1] for(c=0,c<l,c++) ...

is really syntax of the past.

~~~
JimDabell
I can't agree with C-style for loops being an "often used feature". I've been
developing for iOS since 2008 and I've barely used them at all in that entire
time, and never with Swift. Both Objective-C and Swift have better options
available. The only time you really use C-style for loops is when you're
writing C. If you want to write C, then write C. But if you're writing Swift,
then write Swift – don't try to write C in Swift.

